# CPC-A + Additional Certificiation



## hmassimino (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi there,  I am currently a CPC-A and was hoping to take a specialty exam before my A comes off.  Is that possible? Do I have to wait to take my next certification?


----------



## twizzle (Apr 17, 2013)

holeary said:


> Hi there,  I am currently a CPC-A and was hoping to take a specialty exam before my A comes off.  Is that possible? Do I have to wait to take my next certification?



You don't need to wait. In fact, you don't even need to have a core certification to take a specialty exam.


----------

